# Veuillez trouver en attachment



## Lotuselisa

Bonjour, 

Comment dit on en Italien:

Veuillez trouver en attachement notre offre de prix pour votre demande.

Ma tentative:

Trova attacato la nostra offerta per la sua richiesta.

Merci/Grazie.


----------



## nic4

*"vogliate trovare in allegato nostra offerta in merito alla Vostra richiesta"*

C'est plus formale!

Salut


----------



## Necsus

Je dirais 'in allegato potete/può trovare la nostra offerta relativa alla vostra/sua richiesta'.


----------



## itka

> Veuillez trouver en attachement notre offre de prix pour votre demande.


Je ne crois pas que cette phrase puisse se dire... du moins pas en France. Peut-être au Québec ?
En France, on dirait _"veuillez trouver en pièce(s) jointe(s)..."_


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> Je ne crois pas que cette phrase puisse se dire... du moins pas en France. Peut-être au Québec ?
> En France, on dirait _"veuillez trouver en pièce(s) jointe(s)..."_


Salut itka,

Je confirme que non, _attachement_ n'est pas correct au Québec non plus.  J'aurais dit comme toi, _en pièce jointe_. Il y a aussi, _en fichier joint. _


> Anglicisme : faux ami dans le sens de « fichier joint » ou « pièce jointe ». En français, attachement signifie sentiment d'affection ou de sympathie durable.


----------



## jacquesvd

Nicomon said:


> Salut itka,
> 
> Je confirme que non, _attachement_ n'est pas correct au Québec non plus.  J'aurais dit comme toi, _en pièce jointe_. Il y a aussi, _en fichier joint. _


J'ai très souvent vu 'en annexe'. Serait-ce faux?


----------



## nic4

Ou *"veuillez trouver en pièce-joint"* ou _*"ci-joint"*_


----------

